# public land turkeys?



## Crappie days (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it possible to kill turkeys on public land or would I be wasting my time ?


----------



## Trutalk3 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's possible but there is no easy way to do it you have to walk and you have to work and its a trophy if you succeed


----------



## MKW (Jan 9, 2013)

Of course it's possible. I find public turkeys to be no different than private turkeys.

Mike


----------



## boothy (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats all I hunted last year, had a lot of success.  Hunted them no different than i would a bird on private land.  Just do your scouting.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2013)

According to what public land it is. I find it A LOT tougher!


----------



## MKW (Jan 9, 2013)

Crappie Days,

 May I ask you what ever gave you the thought that public land turkeys were impossible to kill??

Mike


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 9, 2013)

From what I hear your wasting your time on public land!


----------



## Dupree (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive killed most of my birds from public land. Just depends how much work you are willing to put forth


----------



## gregg (Jan 9, 2013)

Public land birds are tougher, part of that difficulty is finding a good secluded spot, or at least one that isn't covered up with people most of the time. If I'm not bothered by other hunters, killing a public land bird is not too much different. One thing I've noticed over the years is that hens are much quieter on public land, I can get them talking but it is much more difficult.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 9, 2013)

Man its very hard to get one where i live at i had 5 different guys set up after i had on a field. They all went into the woods in different ways but one he stayed not a 100 yards away from me with my decoys an all. I was in the field at 5am an my 8 am i had left. They was not in no group just 5 different people chasing the same spot i was. I seen someone in the woods every time i hunted. Even called two guys to me one time. I stop calling when i seen them an  they still walked around looking for the bird.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 9, 2013)

Waste of time I wouldnt hunt public land if I were you.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Be prepared to walk a couple miles.


----------



## MKW (Jan 9, 2013)

This question reminds me of the State Farm tv commercial where the girl says "They can't put anything on the internet that's not true." And then introduces her "french model" boyfriend that she met on the internet. 

For years, folks on the internet have been talking about how hard it is to kill turkeys on public land and for some reason, some people believe it. Fact is, a pressured turkey has to be hunted a little differently than a turkey that gets little or no pressure...it doesn't matter where he lives. There's a lot of private land that gets hammered too. This myth about public land turkeys has grown so big that guys now think they've done something extra special if they kill a public land turkey. That's fine by me, but I just don't buy into that. 
It's funny, to me that the guys that say public birds are so hard to kill seem to be the ones that kill them every spring. I think these guys are just trying to cut down on the traffic in their honey holes. 
Last spring, 3 of my 5 here in SC came from public land. My advise...go hunt! Find a big block of woods, get in deep, never call from a road or a heavily used trail, be still, and look out for gobblers coming in silent.

Mike


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 9, 2013)

i've been in a few different hunt clubs over the years, but I've always been in one. that said, every turkey I've ever killed was on public land. I generally hunt smaller clubs and there just seems to be a lot fewer hunters on the public land I hunt and a ton more room to roam. I'd give up hunt clubs all together if the public land I hunt actually had any deer on it.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 9, 2013)

*Some advice*

If you go up to the North Georgia Mountains look for the Moonshine stills along the creeks, those guys drop a lot of corn in the area when they make their mash.......


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 9, 2013)

Give it a try. I killed my GA limit last year all off a North GA WMA


----------



## Gadget (Jan 9, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Give it a try. I killed my GA limit last year all off a North GA WMA




See thar ya go........


----------



## antnye (Jan 9, 2013)

Gadget said:


> If you go up to the North Georgia Mountains look for the Moonshine stills along the creeks, those guys drop a lot of corn in the area when they make their mash.......



Dang Rick don't be givin away my strategy!!!  





Gadget said:


> See thar ya go........


----------



## Brad (Jan 10, 2013)

I used to be leery of public land myself,until a couple of years ago when circumstances dictated that I couldn't afford to join a lease anymore. I started researching public land around me and found a lot of wmas within an hour of home. Now I laugh at myself for spending all that money and time driving past all the good turkey hunting I had for free. I personally have had less negative human interference on public land than the leases I've been in. Pressure comes in many ways not just hunting. Timber work,guys joyriding 4 wheelers,hots that just have to come fill feeders opening weekend of turkey season guys hunting hogs,the list goes on. You just have to go I have found after the first week crowds really thin out and the only ones left are serious turkey hunters and ill take serious hunters any day over those I mentioned above.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw three die on public land last spring, should have been four but my buddy missed.  The toughness with public land turkey hunting ain't always the turkey, it's the knuckleheads that you often have to deal with that can ruin your morning.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 10, 2013)

I have had a lot of fun and success hunting turkeys on public land. You have to do your homework to find the birds but it's very rewarding once you do!


----------



## hawglips (Jan 10, 2013)

Crappie days said:


> Is it possible to kill turkeys on public land or would I be wasting my time ?



Here's pictures I took of some public land turkeys from 2012.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome pics! How many different birds did you get?


----------



## hawglips (Jan 10, 2013)

I shot them except for one of those in the double.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 10, 2013)

It depends...if you plan on hunting near me, no, its totally impossible and it cannot be done.  Don't waste your time.  

If you plan on hunting somewhere else, then follow the advice on here and good luck!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 10, 2013)

Brad said:


> I used to be leery of public land myself,until a couple of years ago when circumstances dictated that I couldn't afford to join a lease anymore. I started researching public land around me and found a lot of wmas within an hour of home. Now I laugh at myself for spending all that money and time driving past all the good turkey hunting I had for free. I personally have had less negative human interference on public land than the leases I've been in. Pressure comes in many ways not just hunting. Timber work,guys joyriding 4 wheelers,hots that just have to come fill feeders opening weekend of turkey season guys hunting hogs,the list goes on. You just have to go I have found after the first week crowds really thin out and the only ones left are serious turkey hunters and ill take serious hunters any day over those I mentioned above.


That's a bad lease experience there i.e. inconsiderate club members.  I would be having a talk with folks and/or finding another lease.  Leases can be a gamble for the reasons you mentioned...I don't have that problem on my lease (lucky I guess).  The logging could be a potential problem, but that even hasn't been an issue.  If it was I would go to a different area of the lease (it's nearly 3,000 acres).



MKW said:


> This question reminds me of the State Farm tv commercial where the girl says "They can't put anything on the internet that's not true." And then introduces her "french model" boyfriend that she met on the internet.
> 
> For years, folks on the internet have been talking about how hard it is to kill turkeys on public land and for some reason, some people believe it. Fact is, a pressured turkey has to be hunted a little differently than a turkey that gets little or no pressure...it doesn't matter where he lives. There's a lot of private land that gets hammered too. This myth about public land turkeys has grown so big that guys now think they've done something extra special if they kill a public land turkey. That's fine by me, but I just don't buy into that.
> It's funny, to me that the guys that say public birds are so hard to kill seem to be the ones that kill them every spring. I think these guys are just trying to cut down on the traffic in their honey holes.
> ...


Spot on Mike, especially your last paragraph!  You do have to work a little harder for them usually (maybe scout more), but they are there.  

However, I have heard many a story of people shooting birds out from under other people or people arguing over certain hunting areas or so-called honey holes (I've seen this first hand).  Thus, those are the main reasons I avoid public land.  Quota hunts are a different story...for example PNWR, I've hunted there and worked gobblers without interference from others.  That has been my experience with FL WMA (special op.) quota hunts as well.  So, those are your better bets IMO.  I'm doing a FL quota hunt in March.  Lastly, my club is less than 10 miles from house so the convenience factor alone almost makes it worth the $$$.  Plus, WMAs are not nearly as close to where I live.  So, the convenience, gas savings and the very small potential of dealing with other hunters make private land (leases) worth the investment for me.  Of course, that might not be the case for everybody i.e. some WMAs can provide the same deal for some folks or some leases stink.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought all land was public when turkey hunting.....


----------



## Mark K (Jan 10, 2013)

Impossible! A complete waste of time. Besides the fish are really biting!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 10, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> I thought all land was public when turkey hunting.....



it is...don't let these guys fool you


----------



## aj.hiner (Jan 10, 2013)

Tagged out on public land last year but dont go cause thats just more folks i gotta compete with there are no more birds left anymore


----------



## GaHitman (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't waste your time on wma's.....it's very hard, tons of people,birds stay on roost all day and its against the law for gobblers to breed hens on state land

But if you go, just remember, the season comes in on may 15th on wma land........


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 11, 2013)

MKW said:


> Of course it's possible. I find public turkeys to be no different than private turkeys.
> 
> Mike



lol thats a good one


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 11, 2013)

hey if you have access to good turkey woods and have the time to scout and hunt often then id say your chance are pretty good... but if you only have limitted time to spend in the turkey woods then your going to have your work cut out for ya...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 11, 2013)

It's like someone told me once, offer someone a choice of 500 acres of prime public land to hunt or 500 acres of prime private land to hunt and see which one they choose.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 11, 2013)

GaHitman said:


> Don't waste your time on wma's.....it's very hard, tons of people,birds stay on roost all day and its against the law for gobblers to breed hens on state land
> 
> But if you go, just remember, the season comes in on may 15th on wma land........



Thats all I'm saying, don't waste your time, I would never hunt on public land.


----------



## MKW (Jan 11, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's like someone told me once, offer someone a choice of 500 acres of prime public land to hunt or 500 acres of prime private land to hunt and see which one they choose.



Believe it or not, I actually choose to hunt public land. I'm in a 4000 acre club that is 20 minutes from my house. There are 4 turkey hunters on it and plenty of turkeys. Yet, I mostly hunt the public land that is loaded with people and is 75 minutes from my house. I just like the land better. There are no big swamps on the club, but lots of swamp land on the public. I feel more "at home" in the swamp with my feet wet. Yes, I have to get there earlier and walk further, but I'm willing cause I like it so much.

Mike


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 11, 2013)

I have always had a tougher time chasing the private birds than the public birds. I think it's because the private toms are with their hens more, so they know their ladies better and they also know their terrain better than the public toms. The public toms never know which hen might get close to them on which morning and they will also travel to different areas in search of the calling. Thus, the private toms know their ladies voices where as the public birds are willing to talk with an ole lady! Haha probably just my crazy theory.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 11, 2013)

Turkeys are turkeys. The only difference between private land and public land turkeys is a line on a map and some yellow signs. Does a turkey become easier to kill once he steps on to private land? Maybe those yellow signs make them smarter and tougher to kill.  Sometimes you have more obstacles to over come on public land but I have hunted private clubs that were worse. Just get in your truck and go find a turkey and stay after him. Don't let those little yellow signs be an excuse for not being able to kill a turkey. It ain't the sign!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 11, 2013)

MKW said:


> Believe it or not, I actually choose to hunt public land. I'm in a 4000 acre club that is 20 minutes from my house. There are 4 turkey hunters on it and plenty of turkeys. Yet, I mostly hunt the public land that is loaded with people and is 75 minutes from my house. I just like the land better. There are no big swamps on the club, but lots of swamp land on the public. I feel more "at home" in the swamp with my feet wet. Yes, I have to get there earlier and walk further, but I'm willing cause I like it so much.
> 
> Mike




4$ a gal for gas... I'm driving 20 miles to the easy turkeys...


----------



## pnome (Jan 11, 2013)

I've killed more birds on public land than on private. 

But, it took me a good long while before I was able to learn good strategies for hunting them on public land.  Lot of hard earned lessons.


----------



## MKW (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> 4$ a gal for gas... I'm driving 20 miles to the easy turkeys...



I have a funny feeling that no matter where you hunted, you'd be hunting the hardest turkeys on the planet to kill. 

Mike


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 11, 2013)

Just thinking out loud, or typing out loud... but I see how public land birds almost shut-up by the time the season starts because they are pressured by alot more scouters than private land would. I bet they bust alot more hunters b/c of the skill level and amount of hunters on WMAs. I know I've given them plenty or learn'in. I've had more birds per area come in silent while I was talking to a bird farther away on WMAs. Because of the advantages WMA birds have in seeing/busting more hunters I think they are the harder birds to hunt. Not impossible, just harder to hunt. But if you cut your teeth hunting them I think your going to gain experience alot faster also. So don't let the yellow signs or 5 other trucks in the parking lot scare you off of WMAs.


----------



## six (Jan 11, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's like someone told me once, offer someone a choice of 500 acres of prime public land to hunt or 500 acres of prime private land to hunt and see which one they choose.


I'm all over the 500 acres of private on that scenario.    My problem is 100 acres of private scattered here and there vs. 5000+ acres of public.  They both have obstacles to overcome.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 11, 2013)

Public land birds are very killable.It gets a little harder later in the season an you have to change it up but thats turkey hunting.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 12, 2013)

ridgestalker said:


> Public land birds are very killable.It gets a little harder later in the season an you have to change it up but thats turkey hunting.



I say easy and get harassed... Everybody else says harder and it's cool what up with that MKW...

I guess I'll be kicked off for that huh?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 12, 2013)

Gadget said:


> If you go up to the North Georgia Mountains look for the Moonshine stills along the creeks, those guys drop a lot of corn in the area when they make their mash.......



Sage advice.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 12, 2013)

MKW said:


> This question reminds me of the State Farm tv commercial where the girl says "They can't put anything on the internet that's not true." And then introduces her "french model" boyfriend that she met on the internet.
> 
> For years, folks on the internet have been talking about how hard it is to kill turkeys on public land and for some reason, some people believe it. Fact is, a pressured turkey has to be hunted a little differently than a turkey that gets little or no pressure...it doesn't matter where he lives. There's a lot of private land that gets hammered too. This myth about public land turkeys has grown so big that guys now think they've done something extra special if they kill a public land turkey. That's fine by me, but I just don't buy into that.
> It's funny, to me that the guys that say public birds are so hard to kill seem to be the ones that kill them every spring. I think these guys are just trying to cut down on the traffic in their honey holes.
> ...



I will say this.  Mike, you are right in most everything you say.  However, there is a caveat.  Available time is important especially during the regular work week in  hunting public land.  And more importantly the ability to string more than one day hunting in a row.

But overall great advise especially your last paragraph.


----------



## MKW (Jan 12, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> I will say this.  Mike, you are right in most everything you say.  However, there is a caveat.  Available time is important especially during the regular work week in  hunting public land.  And more importantly the ability to string more than one day hunting in a row.
> 
> But overall great advise especially your last paragraph.



I totally agree with that. Time (when and how much) spent in the woods hunting is one of the most impotant factors of success. That probably has a lot to do with how I feel about public land. Since I am able to hunt most every day, I hunt mostly thru the week.

Mike


----------



## hawglips (Jan 12, 2013)

Not all public land is created equal.  Some public land is primarily a struggle to avoid hunter interference.  Others are easier to get away from other hunters than a typical lease.  I quit a lease last year because there was both better hunting and less hunter interference on public land nearby.  The last 4 times I set foot on the public land I killed a turkey.  But other places public land is a nightmare.  Public land is often prettier and has more mature forests which I enjoy more.


----------



## Brad (Jan 12, 2013)

I have found the public land here in florida that I have hunted has better and prettier true turkey habitat than any lease I have been on. They burn regularly and have much more mature uncut areas. There are good leases but they are far and few between and they are too expensive for the average working guy. The ones the average guy can afford are probably harder to turkey hunt on than public land.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 14, 2013)

hawglips said:


> Not all public land is created equal.  Some public land is primarily a struggle to avoid hunter interference.  Others are easier to get away from other hunters than a typical lease.  I quit a lease last year because there was both better hunting and less hunter interference on public land nearby.  The last 4 times I set foot on the public land I killed a turkey.  But other places public land is a nightmare.  Public land is often prettier and has more mature forests which I enjoy more.


Well said.



Brad said:


> I have found the public land here in florida that I have hunted has better and prettier true turkey habitat than any lease I have been on. They burn regularly and have much more mature uncut areas. There are good leases but they are far and few between and they are too expensive for the average working guy. The ones the average guy can afford are probably harder to turkey hunt on than public land.


Yeah, that's been my experience and what I have learned in FL.  FWC's quota hunt system is a great value compared to outfitters and leases down there!  I've been twice; on my 1st trip I had a great chance on an Osceola & blew it (Green Swamp West WMA)...my 2nd trip I scored (Fisheating Creek East WMA)!


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2013)

Man you were very fortunate to pull those hunts. I still haven't pulled either one of those places. When I lived in Charleston I was in a lease just outside of summerville.I loved that place well run very organized and perfect habitat. I killed my first longbeard there,and educated a lot more. What I wouldn't give to hunt that place again now that I know a little more about turkey hunting.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 14, 2013)

Brad said:


> Man you were very fortunate to pull those hunts. I still haven't pulled either one of those places. When I lived in Charleston I was in a lease just outside of summerville.I loved that place well run very organized and perfect habitat. I killed my first longbeard there,and educated a lot more. What I wouldn't give to hunt that place again now that I know a little more about turkey hunting.


Yeah, I was lucky and I pulled both places last year (just went to FCE)!  I pulled GSW for the first time 4 years ago.  My lease is west of Summerville off Hwy 165 - great place, I'm rather happy with it...I blasted 5 there last year.


----------



## bloodline77 (Jan 24, 2013)

tagged out on public land last two years knowin where to go is key the two i have pictured was killed opening weekend on public land i hunt public land by boat thou


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 25, 2013)

bloodline77 said:


> tagged out on public land last two years knowin where to go is key the two i have pictured was killed opening weekend on public land i hunt public land by boat thou


Yep, that's half the battle right there - public or private.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 26, 2013)

Public and private land turkeys are all the same. I know somewhere on the WMA I hunt that there is a turkey that wants to die. The same with my private land I hunt. It's my job to put the boots on and make it happen!! 
I've struck a bird on the fourth stop before. Turkey hunting is an all day affair - especially on public land!



_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 26, 2013)

That turkey doesn't know if he's on public or private land, (I don't think??) killing the bird isn't any harder, dealing with the crowds is the problem. I can't tell any difference in the way a public or private land bird acts, i've killed them on both, but of course i prefer private, but if all i had to hunt was public land, i'd try to find remote spots or hunt on weekdays when it's not as crowded. That turkeys like a buck deer, when it's time, IT'S TIME!!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jan 26, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Give it a try. I killed my GA limit last year all off a North GA WMA



You need to stay out from there WF.  
But no seriously public land birds are my favorite.  The last three years i have killed 8 off wma and NF.  The problems with public land are the same reasons it is so rewarding to kill a bird of public land.  Public land hunting is putting your skills to the test every hunt.  I love it but its definitely not for everyone.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 27, 2013)

Private vs public land isn't the issue per se. The " easy or hard to kill " determination comes from how pressured the birds are in general. How comfortable the gobbler is within his enviroment has a direct correlation to how vocal and workable, or unworkable as the case may be, via conventional means that's typically applied. ( I.E. calling and expecting a response from a bird that's not scared to gobble ) 

I feel many pressured birds, or birds on mornings that arent gobbling in general for any reason, are willing to commit and come to a calling setup. Albeit silently and unbeknownst to the hunter who's running and gunning. Hence the hunter many times walks away from what could have been a successful setup while in search of a gobbling idiot who'll gobbler twice a minute on his death march to the gun. 

Every tract of land is different. Thus offering both advantages and disadvantages to the hunter. Each flock of birds have a different M.O. as they go about their feeing and breeding activities. It's the hunter's quest to figure out and overcome the obstacles in the path to a successful hunt..........which of course offers up the challenge aspect to turkey hunting that keeps up going back for more.


----------



## wtailchaser (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been turkey hunting public land for almost 18 years now.  I have only hunted private land several times in that 18 years.  My first years turkey hunting were on private land.  There is a difference!  Sure, the birds don't know boundaries or heed the yellow signs, but... They know when late hunters speed to "their" areas as the sun is rising, slam truck doors and race through the woods to get set up.  They may think something is up when one hundred "owls" are hooting as they roam around the woods.  Many of them can spot a foam decoy from a mile away, and then run the other direction.  Many of these birds have been peppered with shot from hunters who thought they were in range or tried a hail mary shot at a bird who was too wary to come any closer.  I have taken many birds with shot in them from loads other than mine.  The birds that do gobble regularly find themselves surrounded by several groups of hunters who call frantically to get the turkey to "pick" their set up.  These are just a few things that occur on public land that I believe changes turkey behavior.  Do these things happen on private land?  Yes, but not near as frequently as on public.  When I have been invited to private land to call up a bird, it almost seems too easy.  Sure, anything can go wrong, that's turkey hunting, but the success rate skyrockets in my experience.  Can public land turkeys be killed?  Absolutely.  I have been very fortunate to have taken a few.  It does require a slightly different strategy in many cases and a whole lot more patience.  There will always be those jakes and a few two year olds that bring it to a bad set up and a long, loud series of yawlps every spring on public land, but to consistantly be successful, you need to understand the birds you're hunting.  Assuming they are just like private land birds puts you a few steps behind those that don't.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Doesn't really matter public or private in Georgia. Unless your hunting the North Ga. mountains or the swamps of S. Ga. your not hunting pure strain wild Easterns according to some authorities. Their instincts for survival have been diluted to some extent by restocking efforts making them all a little less "wild birds".


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 27, 2013)

wtailchaser said:


> I have been turkey hunting public land for almost 18 years now.  I have only hunted private land several times in that 18 years.  My first years turkey hunting were on private land.  There is a difference!  Sure, the birds don't know boundaries or heed the yellow signs, but... They know when late hunters speed to "their" areas as the sun is rising, slam truck doors and race through the woods to get set up.  They may think something is up when one hundred "owls" are hooting as they roam around the woods.  Many of them can spot a foam decoy from a mile away, and then run the other direction.  Many of these birds have been peppered with shot from hunters who thought they were in range or tried a hail mary shot at a bird who was too wary to come any closer.  I have taken many birds with shot in them from loads other than mine.  The birds that do gobble regularly find themselves surrounded by several groups of hunters who call frantically to get the turkey to "pick" their set up.  These are just a few things that occur on public land that I believe changes turkey behavior.  Do these things happen on private land?  Yes, but not near as frequently as on public.  When I have been invited to private land to call up a bird, it almost seems too easy.  Sure, anything can go wrong, that's turkey hunting, but the success rate skyrockets in my experience.  Can public land turkeys be killed?  Absolutely.  I have been very fortunate to have taken a few.  It does require a slightly different strategy in many cases and a whole lot more patience.  There will always be those jakes and a few two year olds that bring it to a bad set up and a long, loud series of yawlps every spring on public land, but to consistantly be successful, you need to understand the birds you're hunting.  Assuming they are just like private land birds puts you a few steps behind those that don't.



This^^^^


----------



## tcoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Toddmann said:


> Turkeys are turkeys. The only difference between private land and public land turkeys is a line on a map and some yellow signs...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. If you don't think the amount of pressure a bird recieves on public land doesn't affect his actions/behavior then I would love to know what public land your hunting on.
> ...


----------



## tcoker (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my advice. I'm sure it'll get contradicted and picked apart but in my experience my advice would be, avoid hunting near roads (wether open or closed) because every Tom,Dick and Harry with an owl hooter will drive/walk the roads stopping and hooting trying to strike a bird. Next if you want to hear a bird gobble hunt near a food plot, if you want to kill one, don't.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 28, 2013)

One of my favorite tricks when I hunt any property, wma or private where there are improved or unimproved roads with hunter traffic, and it is really a no brainer, which is good for me, is to get behind the bird and call him away from the road and other hunters. Course your gonna get cussed for killing someones supposed bird. But hey...most everything is fair in love, war, and public land turkey hunting!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 28, 2013)

I've killed a lot of birds on public and private land. To me it depends on the land. I used to have one track of private land and if they gobbled that morning they died that day. When i first started hunting i had a hunter tell me if you want to kill a gobbler you have to be able to hunt everyday, i adopted the hunt 3-4 days in a row to increase my success.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you want to know the secret to killing wma turkeys?  How about the method to the madness? The secrets behind the magic trick?   The truth behind it all?  Stop hunting like everybody else. Thats it. Trust me.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 29, 2013)

I rather hunt private land then a wma any day of the week.


----------

